# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  حوار مع نفسي ... (رمضان على الأبواب):

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حوار مع نفسي: (رمضان على الأبواب): 

  عندما تتشوق النفس لرمضان وما فيه من طاعات، أذكرها بما وقع في السنة  الماضية من تقصير ... وأحدث نفسي: لابد من الاستعداد وعدم التفريط، فترد  عليَّ: نعم، لابد أن نقرأ القرآن ونذكر الله ونصلي النوافل ونصل الأرحام  وكذا وكذا ...، ثم نفترق على أحلمنا التي رسمنها استعدادًا لرمضان ... 
أُخيا: احذر ولا  تقع في نفس الخطأ من كثرة الأمنيات دون الشروع في العمل ... ابدأ من اليوم  ... حدد طاعة والتزمها ... رمضان على الأبواب ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حوار مع نفسي: (رمضان على الأبواب):

قالت لي نفسي يومًا: الحمد لله نحن على خير نصلي ونعمل الخيرات، وغيرنا  كثير لا يعلم للطاعات بابًا ولا شباكًا، قلت لها: ويحك ما بك أصابك الغرور،  ومن أين لك بقبول ما عملتي، أما سمعتي يومًا عمن تسعر بهم النار أولًا، أوما سمعتي عن حديث عائشة في الوجل، وأنهم أقوام يصلون ويصمون ويتصدقون  ويخافون ألا يتقبل منهم، وأنت يا نفسي تعجبين بقليل من العمل، فيانفسي اعملي وكوني على وجل من ردِّ العمل ....


 فَاعْمَلْ عَلَى وَجَلٍ، وادْأَبْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ ... واعْزِلْ عَنِ اللهِ سُوءَ الظَّنِ والتُّهَمِ
... (رمضان على الأبواب) ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حوار مع نفسي: (رمضان على الأبواب):

النفس تميل إلى ماض انتهى وولَّى، وتهيم في ظلمات وفي هنات .... لا عليك  يا نفسي تذكري وألحِّ عليَّ إلحاحًا وبشدة للرجوع، حتى وإن انتصرت عليَّ مرة، فلن أترك لك الأمر ولن  أترك ما وصلت إليه من طاعة ولذة بحثت عنها كثيرًا  ..... 
أُخيا: كُنْ واثقًا  بموعود الله واصبر واعلم أن العاقبة لمن ثبت ... (رمضان على الأبواب) ...

----------


## أبو عُمر

*جزاك الله خيراً
موضوع طيب يُحاكي الواقع ( نسأل الله السلامة )
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *جزاك الله خيراً
> موضوع طيب يُحاكي الواقع ( نسأل الله السلامة )
> *


وجزاك مثله، وطيب الله عيشك بطاعته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا أبا البراء على هذه التذكرة.
عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: «كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَجْوَدَ النَّاسِ، وَكَانَ أَجْوَدُ مَا يَكُونُ فِي رَمَضَانَ حِينَ يَلْقَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ، وَكَانَ يَلْقَاهُ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ فَيُدَارِسُهُ القُرْآنَ، فَلَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَجْوَدُ بِالخَيْرِ مِنَ الرِّيحِ المُرْسَلَةِ».

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*يانفس كفي عن العصيان واكتسبي*****فعلا جميـلا لعـل الله يرحمنـي
**يانفس ويحك توبي واعملي حسنـا******عسى تجازين بعد الموت بالحسـن*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *يانفس كفي عن العصيان واكتسبي*****فعلا جميـلا لعـل الله يرحمنـي
> **يانفس ويحك توبي واعملي حسنـا******عسى تجازين بعد الموت بالحسـن*



أحسن الله إليك شيخنا

----------


## يزيد السحيباني

بلغنا الله وإياكم رمضان ونحن في أحسن حال

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

"...*فمن يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربه يحيي ليله بذكر الله جل جلاله؛ لعلمه بفضيلة هذه المنـزلة، وبعلو درجة هذه القربة عند الله سبحانه وتعالى، ولذلك لما ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فضائل الأعمال قال: (وركعتان يركعهما المؤمن في جوف الليل الآخر) أي: ومن أحب الطاعات إلى الله ركعتان يركعهما المؤمن في جوف الليل الآخر في ساعة يكون فيها الدعاء أسمع، والإجابة أرجى من الله جل جلاله. ".

*http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=FullContent&aud  ioid=2172

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بلغنا الله وإياكم رمضان ونحن في أحسن حال


آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> "...*فمن يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربه يحيي ليله بذكر الله جل جلاله؛ لعلمه بفضيلة هذه المنـزلة، وبعلو درجة هذه القربة عند الله سبحانه وتعالى، ولذلك لما ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فضائل الأعمال قال: (وركعتان يركعهما المؤمن في جوف الليل الآخر) أي: ومن أحب الطاعات إلى الله ركعتان يركعهما المؤمن في جوف الليل الآخر في ساعة يكون فيها الدعاء أسمع، والإجابة أرجى من الله جل جلاله. ".
> 
> *http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=FullContent&aud  ioid=2172


أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نفسك لابد لها من معالجة ومتابعة وتعهد ... قَلِّب صفحاتها وضع خطوطًا  حمراء تحت أمراضها واستمسك بمن يدلك على دوائها، فالأمر جَدُّ خطير ...  حاول أن تسمع وتقرأ في رياض النفس ... رمضان على الأبواب ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

النفس جُبِلَت على إهمال الشيم ... وإرسال الخُلق ... ومحمودها يحتاج إلى تأديب ... ومرضيها يحتاج إلى تهذيب ... يسعدها هوى مطاع وشهوة غالبة ... فمن أغفل تأديبها تفويضًا للعقل، أو: توكلًا على الطبع ... فإنه خائبًا ندمان وعاقبته إلى خسران ... فالأدب: إما مكتسب بالتجربة، أو: مستحسن بالعادة ... وهذا لا يُنال بتوقيف العقل، أو: بالانقياد للطبع ... وإنما مفاده الدُربة والمعاطاة ... فعليك بتربية النفس ورياضها ... رمضان على الأبواب ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

النفس لها شوارد وغوافل ... فمن قوي عليها فقد بلغ منزلها ... ومن قويت عليه هلك ... وأمراضها كثيرة ... وعوارض وصلها عديدة ... فمن كبرٍ وإعجاب ... وكذب واستعلاء ... وحسد وغرور ... وجزع واستعجال ... وراحة وتسويف ... آفات مضلة ... وعور فاضح ... فكن منها على حذر ... رمضان على الأبواب ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا نفس: مال أراك استحوذ عليك الكبر واستعلك العُجب ... أنسيتي يا نفس: مما خُلقتي ... وإلى أيّ شيء تصيرين ... وبين ذلك ما تحملين ... يا نفس: غرَّك مدح من هو أجهل بحالك ... ولا يدري ما سُتر عنه ... يا نفس: المرء يمدحه حُسن عمله ... يا نفس: لا تُخف عيبك وزكيها ... يا نفس: اعتاض بالكبر تواضعًا ... وبالعُجب توددًا ... تنال الكرامة والشرف ...

يَا مُظْهِرَ الْكِبْرِ إعْجَابًا بِصُورَتِــــــ  ــــــــهِ ... اُنْظُرْ خَلَاكَ فَإِنَّ النَّتْنَ تَثْرِيــــــــ  ــــــــــــبُ
لَوْ فَكَّرَ النَّاسُ فِيمَا فِي بُطُونِهِــــــ  ـــــــــمْ ... مَا اسْتَشْعَرَ الْكِبْرَ شُبَّانٌ وَلَا شِيبُ
هَلْ فِي ابْنِ آدَمَ مِثْلُ الرَّأْسِ مَكْرُمَـــــةً ... وَهُوَ بِخَمْسٍ مِنْ الْأَقْذَارِ مَضْرُوبُ
أَنْفٌ يَسِيلُ وَأُذْنٌ رِيحُهَا سَهِـــــــــــ  ـــــــكٌ ... وَالْعَيْنُ مُرْفَضَّةٌ وَالثَّغْرُ مَلْعُـــــــــ  ــــــــوبُ
يَا ابْنَ التُّرَابِ وَمَأْكُولَ التُّرَابِ غَدًا ... أَقْصِرْ فَإِنَّك مَأْكُولٌ وَمَشْـــــــــ  ـــرُوبُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

النفس أدبها ولا تجعلها تأخذك في بنيات الطرق، ولا تطعها وإن تململت وتلبطت  في الرمضاء؛ فإنها أمارة بالسوء والفحشاء، وقل لها: يا نفس كُفِّي عن شراكة  الشيطان ... فتجارته خاسرة كاسدة مُزْجاة وآخرها النار ... رمضان على الأبواب ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هكذا حال النفس عندما تسايرها في هواها ...تخزيك وتردك خائبًا ... فلا ترفع لها رأسًا ... تنعم وتغنم ... رمضان على الأبواب ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

صدق أبو ذؤيب الهذلي:

والنفس راغبة إذا رغبتها ... وإذا ترد إلى قليل تقنع

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

صدق القائل:

فلو كانت الدنيا جزاء لمحسن ... إذا لم يكن فيها معاش لظالم
 لقد جاع فيها الأنبياء كرامة ... وقد شبعت فيها بطون البهائم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قيل: (بقدر ما تخزن للدنيا يخرج هم الآخرة من قلبك، وبقدر ما تخزن للآخرة يخرج هم الدنيا من قلبك).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال مالك بن دينار: (إن البدن إذا سقم لم ينجح فيه طعام ولا شراب ولا نوم  ولا راحة، وكذلك القلب إذا علقه حب الدنيا لم تنجح في الموعظة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قالت لي نفسي: كَثُرت الهموم والآلام وتمثلت بقول القائل:

 فلو كان رمحًا واحدًا لاتقيته ... ولكنه رمحٌ وثانٍ وثالث

فقلت لها: يا نفس صبرًا أنت أعلم بحالنا، فتلك الرماح ما هي إلا بما كسبت أيدينا ... وربُّكِ يعفو عن كثير ...

----------


## طالب الاثر

بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا بما قلتم
ورزقكم الله الاخلاص فيما كتبتم
موضوعكم هذا يلامس القلب بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا بما قلتم
> ورزقكم الله الاخلاص فيما كتبتم
> موضوعكم هذا يلامس القلب بارك الله فيكم


آمين، وفيكم بارك الله

اللهم أصلح لنا قلوبنا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا نفس مهلًا ... وتفهمي حقيقة ما تطلبين ... وانظري ما عَلَقَ في قلوب المتفهمين ... فالعاقل بالسابقين بصير ...

قال الفضيل بن عياض: (لو كانت الدنيا ذهب يفنى والآخرة خزف يبقى، لكان  ينبغي أن تؤثر خزفًا يبقى على ذهب يفنى، فكيف والدنيا خزف يفنى والآخرة ذهب  يبقى).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

واستني نفسي وقالت: عندما تُثْقِلُك الهموم وتعتلي قلبك الأوجاع، حتمًا ستجد علامة من  علامات البِشْر والنصر تفرج وتذيب شيئًا من تلك الهموم والآلام والأوجاع ...


 إذا اشتملتْ على اليأس القلوب ... وَضَاْقَ بِمَا بِهِ الصَّدْرُ الرَّحِيْبُ
 وأوطنت المكارهُ واستقرت ... وَأَرْسَتْ فِي أَمَاكِنِهَا الخُطُوْبُ
 ولم ترَ لانكشاف الضرِّ وجهـًا ... ولا أغنى بحيلته الأريبُ
 أتاكَ على قنوطٍ منك غوثُ ... يمنُّ به اللطيفُ المستجيبُ
 وكلُّ الحادثاتِ اذا تناهتْ ... فَمَوْصُولٌ بِهَا فَرَجٌ قَرْيَبُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال سماحة الوالد الشيخ مصطفى بن محمد بن مصطفى حفظه الله وردَّه إلينا سالمًا على غلاف كتابه الماتع عقد المَرجان في أحكام رمضان:

  (الأيام تمر مر السحاب، وتمضي السنون سراعًا وجُلنا في غمرة الحياة ساهون، وقل من يتذكر أو يتدبر واقعنا ومصيرنا، مع أننا نقرأ قول الله تعالى:  (وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً لِمَنْ أَرَادَ  أَنْ يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ أَرَادَ شُكُورًا) الفرقان : 62

 والمسلم في  عمره المحدود وأيامه القصيرة في الحياة قد عوضه الله تعالى بمواسم الخير  وأعطاه من شرف الزمان والمكان ما يستطيع أن يعوض أي تقصير في حياته إذا  وفِّقَ لإستغلال هذه المواسم والعمل فيها، ومن هذه المواسم شهر رمضان  المبارك وقد أجمع العقلاء على أن أنفس ما صُرِفت له الأوقات هو عبادة ربّ  الأرض والسماوات، ولما كانت الأزمنة الفاضلة من أنسب أوقات الجِد  والاجتهاد في الطاعة وكان شهر رمضان من مواسم الجود الإلهي العميم ، فحريُّ  بالمؤمن أن يجتهد أو يعقد العزم على الاجتهاد في هذا الشهر الكريم).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال سماحة الوالد شيخنا عادل بن يوسف العزازي في كتابه الرائع مشاهد  الإيمان في شهر رمضان: (مشاهد الإيمان تنجلي على الصائمين في شهر رمضان،  ذلك الشهر الذي اختصَّه الله -عز وجل- وفضَّله على باقي الشهور؛ ففرض فيه  الصيام، وأنزل فيه القرآن، وفرض فيه صدقةَ الفِطْر، وتجلَّت فيه الخيرات  ففتَح أبواب الجِنان وأغلق أبواب النيران، وصفَّد فيه الشياطين، وفيه عِتْق  الرقاب، ومغفرة الذنوب والآثام، ونحو ذلك مما تفضَّل الله به على عباده).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا غافلًا عن القيامة ستدري بمن تقع الندامة ... يا معرضًا عن الاستقامة أين  وجه السلامة ... يا مبنيًا بالقدرة سينقض بناؤك ... ويا مستأنسًا بداره ستخلو  أوطانك ... يا كثير الخطايا سيخف ميزانك ... يا مشغولًا بلهوه سينشر ديوانك ... يا  أعجمي الفهم متى تفهم؟ أتعادي النصيح وتوالي الأرقم وتؤثر على طاعة الله  كسب درهم ... وتفرح بذنب عقوبته جهنم ... ستعلم حالك غدًا ستعلم سترى من يبكي  ومن يندم ...  ابن الجوزي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا من لا يؤثر عنده وعده ووعيده ولا يزعجه تخويفه وتهديده ... يا مطلقًا  ستعقله بيده ثم يفنيه البلى ويبيده ثم ينفخ في الصور فيبتدأ تجديده (كما  بدأنا أول خلق نعيده) فرقنا بالموت ما جمعنا ومزقنا بالتلف ما ضيعنا ... فإذا  نفخنا في الصور أسمعنا محكم الميعاد في الميعاد ونجيده (كما بدأنا أول خلق  نعيده) كم حسرة في يوم الحسرة ... وكم سكرة من أجل سكرة يومًا قد جعل خمسين ألف  سنة قدره كل ساعة فيه أشد من ساعة العسرة نبني فيه ما نقضناه ونشيده (كما  بدأنا أول خلق نعيده) قربنا الصالحين منا وأبعدنا العاصين عنا أحببنا في  القدم وأبغضنا ... فمن قضينا عليه بالشقاء أهلكنا فهو أسير البعد وطريده ومن  سبقت لهم منا الحسنى فنحن ننعم عليه ونفيده (كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده).   ابن الجوزي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يوم كله أهوال شغله لا كالأشغال ... يتقلقل فيه القلب والبال ... فتذهل عقول النساء  والرجال ومن شدة ذلك الحال لا ينادي وليده تجري العيون ... وترى العاصي يقلق  ويتقلى ويتمنى العود فيقال: (كلا)... والويل كل الويل لمن لا نريده تخشع فيه  الأملاك وتطير فيه الضحاك ويعز على المحبوس الفكاك ... فأما المؤمن التقي فذاك  عبده إخواني ارجعوا بحسن النزوع والأوبة واغسلوا بمياه الدموع ماضي الحوبة ...  وقد نصبنا للمذنب شرك التوبة أفترى اليوم تصيده ... يا من لا يزال مطالبًا  مطلوبًا ... يا من أصبح كل فعله محسوبًا إن حركك الوعظ إلى التوبة صرت محبوبًا ... وإن كان الشقا عليك مكتوبًا فما ينفع ترديده ... ابن الجوزي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

عجيب أمرك يا نفسي ... تزيني لي المعاصي والآثام ... ولا تلومني على إسرافي فيهما  ... وعندما أفعل القليل من الطاعة ... تمنيني وتجعليني أشعر ... وكأني ملكت مفتاح  الجنة ... يا نفس كفاكي ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

عندما تسمو النفس بالطاعة ... تحتقر ما كانت عليه وقت الذنوب والمعاصي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رمضان انفرط عقده ... فأدركه قبل الندم.


انفرط العقد ويا حسنه ... حباته تجري كقطر الندى

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ذكِّر نفسك حتى وإن تململت بأنها ... أيام معدودات سرعان ما تنصرم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

العدو محبوب ... وما يدعو إليه مطلوب ... وما يعلمه عنك أكيد ... ويسانده عدو أشد ... وما  عليك إلا الانتصار ... إنها معركة شديدة ... إنها معركة بينك وبين نفسك  والشيطان ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن المبارك: (إذا عرف الإنسان قدر نفسه يصير عند نفسه أذل من الكلب).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

تيقظ:



 تَيَقَّظْ فَإِنَّكَ فِي غَفْلَــــةٍ ... يُمِيدُ بِكَ السُّكْرُ فِيمَنْ يُمِيـدُ
 وَأَيُّ مَنِيعٍ يَفُوتُ الْبِلَـــى ... إِذَا كَانَ يَبْلَى الصَّفَا وَالْحَدِيدُ
 إِذَا الْمَوْتُ دَبَّتْ لَهُ حِيلَةٌ ... فتلك التي كنت منها تَحِيـــدُ
 أَرَاكَ تُؤَمِّلُ وَالشَّيْبُ قَــدْ ... أَتَاكَ بِنَعْيِكَ مِنْهُ بَرِيــــــدُ
 وَتَنْقُصُ فِي كُلِّ تَنْفِيسَةٍ ... وَعِنْدَكَ أَنَّكَ فِيهَا تَزِيـــــدُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

تيقظ:

قُمْ في الدُجى واتل الكتـاب ... ولا تنمْ إلا كنومة حائر ولهان
 فلربما تأتي المنية بغتــــة  ... فتساق من فُرْشٍ إلى الأكفان
 ياحبذا عينان في غَسَقِ الدُجى ...  من خشية الرحمن باكيتـان

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

تيقظ:


 لا تجعلنْ رمضانَ شهر فكاهة ... تُلهيك فيه مِن القبيحِ فُنونُه
 واعلم بأنَّكَ لن تَنال قبولـه ... حتى تكونَ تصومُه وتصونُه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

إن لم تجد قلبك وسط هذه الطاعات من: صيام وقيام وقراءة للقرآن ودعاء وصلة للأرحام ... فمتى وأين تجده ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ها هو أميرُ الشُّعَراء أحمد شوقي يُصَوِّر لنا الصوم تصْويرًا أدبيًّا؛ فيقول في كتابه: (أسواق الذهب): (الصَّوْم حِرْمان مشْروع، وتأديب بالجُوع، وخُشوع لله وخُضُوع، لكلِّ  فريضة حكمة، وهذا الحكم ظاهرُه العذاب، وباطنه الرحمة، يستثير الشفَقة،  ويحضُّ على الصدَقة، يكسر الكبْر، ويعلِّم الصبْر، ويسنُّ خِلال البِر، حتى  إذا جاع مَن ألِف الشبَع، وحرم المترَف أسباب المتَع، عرف الحرمان كيف  يقَع، وكيف أَلَمه إذا لذع).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أهان العقاب ... أم قل الثواب ... أم جهلنا الجزاء والعذاب ... اعتبروا يا أولي الألباب ... رمضان قارب على الانتهاء ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أنتهى رمضان ... أم ضعفت الهمم ... أم أننا في غمرات الغفلة سائرون ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نفسك قومها ومنيها بما تحب ... فإن لم تستقم فعاقبها بحرمانها مما تحب ...  فهي أحواج ما تكون للتربية من طفل قارب البلوغ ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن الجوزي: (إذا علمت منك نفسك الجِدِّ جَدْت، وإذا رأت منك الكسل طمعت فيك).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

عادت نفسك تمنيك وتدعوك للكسل ... بل وتلبس عليك عبادتك ... بالله عليك كم  مشروع بنيت وأنت في صلاتك وكم حساب راجعت ... صبرها فإن لم تستقم فقومها  وعاقبها ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وقود الثبات على الطاعة ... إحتراق القلب من ألم الذنوب والمعاصي ... ابك ذنبك ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الغاية المنشودة من الصيام ... لعلكم تتقون ... وحقيقة التقوى ... فعل  المأمورات وترك المنهيات ... والترقي في التقوى ... بفعل المستحبات والبعد  عن المكروهات ... فهل صيامك أبعدك عن محرم داومت عليه قبل رمضان... أو قربك  من واجب ابتعدت عنه قبل رمضان ... راجع نفسك وإلا ... ما صُمت كما ينبغي  ...

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

انتهى رمضان ، تقبل الله منا ومنكم ، وجعلنا من عتقائه من النار .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

والعيد أقبل مـزهوًا بطلعته ... كأنه فارس في حلة رفـــلا 
 والمسلمون أشاعوا فيه فرحتهم  ... كما أشاعوا التحايا فيه والقبلا 
 فليهنأ الصائم المنهي تعـبده ... بمقدم العيد إن الصوم قد كملا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> انتهى رمضان ، تقبل الله منا ومنكم ، وجعلنا من عتقائه من النار .


آمين وإياكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا هنيئًا لمن اجتهد وطاف في رحاب طاعة ربه ... ويا حسرة على من فرط وضيع أوقاتًا ... لا ندري هل ندركها ثانيةً أو لا؟ ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

سبحان الله = ما أسرع مرور الأيام

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أبو العلاء المَعَرّي:

ألا إنّما الأيّامُ أبناءُ واحدٍ ... وهذي اللّيالي كلّها أخواتُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما أسرع الأيام

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كان عمرو بن قيس يقول : 

**"طوبى لمن أصلح نفسه قبل رمضان ".*






منـقول

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *كان عمرو بن قيس يقول : 
> 
> **"طوبى لمن أصلح نفسه قبل رمضان ".*
> 
> منـقول


وقيل: أنه إذا دخل شعبان أغلق  		حانوته وتفرغ لقراءة القرآن.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وقيل أو ومما نشر في الشبكة أن هذا القول لأنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وقيل أو ومما نشر في الشبكة أن هذا القول لأنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه!


ما نسب لأنس: أنه قال: (كان أصحاب محمد إذا دخل شعبان انكبوا على المصاحف  فقرؤها وأخرجوا زكاة أموالهم تقوية للضعيف والمسكين على صيام رمضان).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ما نسب لأنس: أنه قال: (كان أصحاب محمد إذا دخل شعبان انكبوا على المصاحف  فقرؤها وأخرجوا زكاة أموالهم تقوية للضعيف والمسكين على صيام رمضان).


قال ابن حجر في الفتح: (13/ 310 - 311): ( ... وقع قريب من ذلك في حديث أنس من وجه ضعيف وقع لنا بعلو في جزء الفلكي بلفظ: (كان المسلمون إذا دخل شعبان أكبوا على المصاحف وأخرجوا الزكاة ودعا الولاة أهل السجون). الحديث موقوف ...).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن الجوزي: (أيُّها الغافل عن فضيلة هذا الشَّهر اعرف زمانك، يا كثير  الحديث فيما يؤذي احفظ لسانك، يا مسؤولًا عن أعماله اعقل شانك، يا  متلوِّثًا بالزّلل اغسل بالتَّوبة ما شانك، يا مكتوبًا عليه كلّ قبيح تصفَّح ديوانك). التبـصرة: (2/ 73).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وها قد جاء رمضان:
ألا إنّما الأيّامُ أبناءُ واحدٍ ... وهذي اللّيالي كلّها أخواتُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا بُشرى: إنِّي لأجِدُ رِيحَ رمضانَ !!!
فاللهم وَفِّق وأعِنْ ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

( في استقبال شهر رمضان )
1 - الاستعداد للعبادة قبل دخولها ، والتهيؤ لها ، والفرح بمجيئها ، وبذل الوسع في تحصيل الأسباب المعينة عليها دليل قوي على صدق الإرادة ، ومحبة الطاعة ، وتعظيم شعائر الله سبحانه ، وقد قال تعالى " وَلَوْ أَرَادُوا الْخُرُوجَ لَأَعَدُّوا لَهُ عُدَّةً وَلَكِنْ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ انْبِعَاثَهُمْ فَثَبَّطَهُمْ وَقِيلَ اقْعُدُوا مَعَ الْقَاعِدِينَ " .
2- العلم في الإسلام سابق للقول والعمل ، وما وجب على المكلف من الفرائض فيلزمه أن يتعلم القدر الذي يصحح به عبادته ، ويجدر بكل مسلم أن يراجع أحكام الصيام من كتاب فقهي ، ولو على سبيل الاختصار .
3- من المعاني القلبية المهمة التي يجدر بالعبد أن يستحضرها في استقبال مواسم الطاعات في شهر رمضان : أن يعلم يقينا أن القلوب بين أصبعين من أصابع الرحمن يقلبها كيف يشاء ، وأن الموفق من وفقه الله وهداه ، وأن المخذول من وكله لنفسه ، وخلاه وهواه وشيطانه ، وأنه لولا الله ما اهتدينا ولا تصدقنا ولا صلينا .
وقد كان المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم يَرْتَجِزُ بِكَلِمَاتِ ابْنِ رَوَاحَةَ ، وَهُوَ يَنْقُلُ مِنَ التُّرَابِ يوم الخندق ويَقُولُ " اللَّهُمَّ لَوْلَا أَنْتَ مَا اهْتَدَيْنَا وَلَا تَصَدَّقْنَا وَلَا صَلَّيْنَا " ، و لن يطيع عبد ربه إلا إذا أعانه مولاه وصرف قلبه على طاعته ، والمؤمن في كل صلاة يكرر مرارا قوله تعالى ( إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين )
4 - التوكل على الله في حُصُول مَا يُحِبهُ ويرضاه من الْإِيمَان وَالْيَقِين وَالْجهَاد والدعوة إِلَيْهِ أعظم من التوكل عليه فِي جلب حوائج العَبْد وحظوظه الدُّنْيَوِيَّة أَو دفع مكروهاته ومصائبه الدُّنْيَوِيَّة وقد قال تعالى ( فاعبده وتوكل عليه ) فاستحضر دائما التوكل على الله في تحقيق الصيام والقيام والخشوع وقراءة القرآن .
5 - الدعاء مفتاح عظيم وباب جليل لحصول الخيرات ومن أجلها العون على طاعة الله وحسن عبادته ، وقد أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معاذا رضي الله عنه أن يقول " اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك "
6- رمضان موسم لدعوة الخلق إلى الله ، فالطاعات فيه أسهل ، وأبواب الخيرات والبركات مشرعة ،ورحم الله عبدا جعل من همومه إقامة مشاريع دعوية لاستنقاذ الخلق من العصيان وردهم إلى ربهم سبحانه ردا جميلا ، والدال على الخير كفاعله ، ولأن يهدي الله بالمرء رجلا واحدا خير من الدنيا وما فيها .
7- النية والاحتساب تعظم العمل الصغير ، وتبلغ به أجل المراتب ، وبها يتفاضل الناس أعظم تفاضل ، وقد علق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مغفرة الذنوب لمن صام وقام على الإيمان والاحتساب ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم " من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له من تقدم من ذنبه " وقال "من قام رمضانا إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " فاحرص على استحضار تلك المعاني من أول ليلة في القيام ، وأول يوم في الصيام .

... منقول ...

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

> يا بُشرى: إنِّي لأجِدُ رِيحَ رمضانَ !!!
> فاللهم وَفِّق وأعِنْ ...


آمين شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

اللهم وأدخلني في رمضان مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ، وأخرجني من شعبان مُخْرج صِدْقٍ.

----------

